# Nachträglich transparenten Hintergrund



## bigfella (23. Februar 2004)

Hi...
Also ich hab durch das Forum erfahren, dass sich durch 
<body background="background.jpg" bgproperties=fixed>
mein Backgroundbild nicht verändert wenn ich im Explorer nach unten scrolle.

Deshalb wollt ich jetzt probieren ob das mit meinem PS-Layout .
Hatte dabei aber schon nen Hintergrund im Layout dabei.
Das hab ich also gelöscht. Nun seh ich nur meine Boxes die von transparenten Hintergrund umgeben sind. 
Wenn ich das Layout nun gesliced abspeichere und die html datei mit Frontpage aufrufe, meinen Hintergrund mit der oben genannten Anweisung festlege, erscheint trotzdem um meine Boxes herum nur weißer Hintergrund.
Erst weiterunten, nachdem die boxes zu Ende sind, erscheint mein Hintergrundbild.

Wie mach ich also eine PS Datei im nachhinein transparent?
Hab schon gesucht, aber nichts desgleichen gefunden..


----------



## Pardon_Me (23. Februar 2004)

Seite, bitte (sofern vorhanden)...
das macht das Ganze um einiges einfacher!


----------



## bigfella (23. Februar 2004)

http://people.freenet.de/bigfella/navi.html 

bitteschön..


----------



## Thomas Lindner (23. Februar 2004)

Das Dateiformat *JPG* speichert keine Transparenzen!

Also:

Speichern im Gif Format (dort läßt sich eine Farbe als transparent definieren) und dann wird es transparent!

(Alternativ : PNG - wird aber nicht von allen Browsern unterstützt)


----------



## bigfella (3. März 2004)

Aber wie mach ich das wenn ich diesen Entwurf bsp. einen lila Hintergrund gebe.
Der bedeckt die ganze Hintergrundfläche.
Also so habe ich es in PS.
Ich möchte aber die Hintergrundfarbe per HTML definieren.
(Wär ja quatsch die ganze Hintergrundfläche als lila.jpg zu speichern.)
Und wenn ich dann schon meine Slices gezogen habe, kann ich natürlich auch das Grafikformat nicht mehr wählen.
Gif geht ja nicht mehr, weil das dann als JPG gespeichert wird....

Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (3. März 2004)

erm...

Du kannst doch ganz normal als GifbildER neu abspeichern...

Ich verstehe Deine Problem nicht.


----------

